# Mitarbeiterverwaltung



## reneherget (4. Jul 2004)

Hallo Ihr

Ich bin neu hier und möchte euch alle ersmal grüßen :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 

Also zu meinen Problem ich bin ein Anfänger in java muss aber eine größere Aufgabe erledigen und habe gehofft das ihr mir helfen könntet. Es geht dabei um eine Mitarbeiterverwaltung. ich sage euch mal ganz kurz was die machen soll.

Aufgabe: Programmieren sie eine kleine Mitarbeiterverwaltun. Sie soll den Vor- und Nachnamen und das Alter einer Person Verwalten.
Ausserdem sollen Personalnummer und Gehalt verwaltet werden können.
Die Applikation soll grundsätzlich erweiterbar sein. So sollen beispielweise auch die Verwaltung von Vereinsmitglieder auf einfacher weise ergänzt werden können.


Für euch hört sich das bestimmt ganz einfach an ihr könnt das ja auch voll aber ich habe scon bei so vielen leuten hilfe gesucht die mir alle nicht helfen können oder wollen. Ich habe jetzt gehofft das ihr mir das erklären könntet. das währe echt Klasse von euch. :toll: 

schonmal im Vorraus [schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]danke für die Hilfe[/schild]

Gruß René Herget


----------



## Beni (4. Jul 2004)

Erstmals Hallo.

Helfen tun wir gerne, aber können tun wir nicht. Denn: wo ist dein Problem?

Erzähl mal ein bisschen, was du bis jetzt zusammengebaut hast, z.B. wie du die Mitarbeiter speichern willst (eigene Klasse?), ob das Programm eine graphische Oberfläche haben soll, usw...

(P.S. aber eines vorweg, hier wird nur geholfen, wenn Du zeigst, dass Du selbst was gemacht hast. Faulheit kommt hier ganz schlecht an... :wink: )

mfg Beni


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2004)

OK das verstehe ich.

Mir hat ein Freund geholfen. allerdings war das vor ca. 1 Monat er hat "versucht" mir das zu erklären und hat dann einen Code zusammengebaut den ich nicht verstehe. Ich wollte erstmal so euch fragen :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

Der code ist das: 


```
public class Mitglied {
	private int		personalnummer;
	private String	vorname;
	private String	nachname;
	private Date	geburtsdatum;
	private float	gehalt;

	public static void main (String args[]) {
		Mitglied m = (4711, "Rene", "Herget",new Date( 1989,1,17), 120000,00);
		System.out.println(m);
	}
	public Mitglied( int personalnummer, String vorname, String nachname, Date geburtsdatum, float gehalt ) {
		this.personalnummer = personalnummer;
		this.vorname = vorname;
		this.nachname = nachname;
		this.geburtsdatum = geburtsdatum;
		this.gehalt = gehalt;
	}

	/**
	 * @return Returns the geburtsdatum.
	 */
	public Date getGeburtsdatum() {
		return geburtsdatum;
	}

	/**
	 * @param geburtsdatum The geburtsdatum to set.
	 */
	public void setGeburtsdatum( Date geburtsdatum ) {
		this.geburtsdatum = geburtsdatum;
	}

	public int getAlter() {
		Date now = new Date();
		long alter = now.getTime() - geburtsdatum.getTime();
		return (int)(alter / 3600 / 24 / 365); // Etwas ungenau
	}

	/**
	 * @return Returns the gehalt. 
	 */

	public float getGehalt() {
		return gehalt;
	}

	/**
	 * @param gehalt The gehalt to set.  
	 */

	public void setGehalt( float gehalt ) {
		this.gehalt = gehalt;
	}

	/**
	 * @return Returns the nachname.
	 */
	public String getNachname() {
		return nachname;
	}

	/**
	 * @param nachname The nachname to set.
	 */
	public void setNachname( String nachname ) {
		this.nachname = nachname;
	}

	/**
	 * @return Returns the personalnummer.
	 */
	public int getPersonalnummer() {
		return personalnummer;
	}

	/**
	 * @param personalnummer The personalnummer to set.
	 */
	public void setPersonalnummer( int personalnummer ) {
		this.personalnummer = personalnummer;
	}

	/**
	 * @return Returns the vorname.
	 */
	public String getVorname() {
		return vorname;
	}

	/**
	 * @param vorname The vorname to set.
	 */
	public void setVorname( String vorname ) {
		this.vorname = vorname;
	}

	public String toString() {
		return getClass() + "\tPersonalnummer = " + personalnummer
				+ "\tVorname =" + vorname + "\tNachname = " + nachname
				+ "\tGeburtsdatum = " + geburtsdatum + "\tGehalt = " + gehalt;
	}
}
```

wie ihr sehen könnt sind dort noch ein paar kleine Fehler drinne, aber da ich mich kaum bis nicht mit Java auskenne habe ich schwirigkeiten das zu meißtern. Eins ist aber auch anders an den code. Dort hat er das ganze statt Mitarbeiterverwaltung Mitgliederverwaltung genannt was doch eigentlich vom sinn und zweck nichts ändert. 

Ich sage mal was ganz kurz zu meinen kenntnissen von java. ich kenne mich sehr gut in anderen Bereichen von computer aus und fange jetzt auch mit java an. ich verstehe das Grundprinzip von java aber wenn es ums Programmieren geht dann.... hört es auf bei mir zu verstehen. :meld:  :meld:  :meld: 

Ich weiß was Klassen und Objekte und so sind aber wenn es darum geht etwas zu programmieren dann fällt es mir sehr schwer.

Bitte Helft mir bei den code....................... :bahnhof:  :bahnhof:  :bahnhof:

_[edit by Beni: mussten die 200 überflüssigen "neue Zeile" wirklich sein?]_


----------



## Beni (4. Jul 2004)

Das ist die korrupteste Zeile:

```
Mitglied m = (4711, "Rene", "Herget",new Date( 1989,1,17), 120000,00);
```

Besser ist:

```
Mitglied m = new Mitglied(4711, "Rene", "Herget",new Date( 1989,1,17), 120000.0f );
```

Der Rest ist (syntaktisch) richtig.

Also ich weiss jetzt nicht so recht, wie ich dir helfen kann. Für den ganzen Code eine Doku zu schreiben ist mir zuviel, und schlussendlich musst du sowieso das meiste selbst lernen.

Am besten liest du mal ein paar Bücher, hier und hier.

mfg Beni


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2004)

Also nachdem ich dann den Kompletten Code genommen habe (natürlich den Verbesserten) kam der ein Fehler. das bild von dem Fehler ist hier: http://www.reneherget.de.vu/

Was muss ich da machen?


----------



## Roar (4. Jul 2004)

man kann aus der shell aus kopieren 

der fehler bedeutet dass dein programm methoden/klassen benutzt die in der aktuellen version deines SDKs deprecated sind. das ist kein fehler sondern nur eine warnung aber man sollte sie nicht mißachten. kompiliere nochmal mit dem -deprecated-flag und guck was der compiler damit meint. dann ersetze den entsprechenden methodenaufruf mit der neueren methode.

edit: hab grad den source angeguckt, er meckert wegen dem date.konstruktor. Dare ist so gut wie komplett deprecated. nutz nur noch (Gregorian)Calendar


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2004)

aha danke aber damit kann ich nichts anfangen. was soll ich da jetzt schrittweise machen?


----------



## Roar (4. Jul 2004)

zuerst solltest du Benis rat befolgen und ein Buch lesen, dun dann sollst du dort wo du dein Date objekt erzeugst stattdessen einen GregorianCalendar erzeugen und per getTime() dein dateobjekt holen.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Jul 2004)

Verschoben: Aufgaben und Gesuche.


----------



## Isaac (5. Jul 2004)

Das verstehe ich nun garnicht. Das Bild liegt auf dem Server http://reneherget.xardas.lima-city.de/ von "ReneHerget". 
Das Ausgangsposting ist von "ReneHerget"
Auf dem selben Server findet man ein Java Tutorial von ReneHerget


Wenn ich das nicht mal seltsam finde  :wink:


----------



## reneherget (5. Jul 2004)

Was findest du daran komisch. Das Tutorial was ich geschrieben habe soll anfängern wie mir helfen mit Java klar zukommen.


----------

